# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Poll: Timeline of Mankind

## Rethel

Recorded history of humankind is not very long - about 4000 maybe 5000 years.

Actually, most of global history is a part of Middle Ages and early modern period.

Ancient History in vast sense maybe begins since 500 BC when the classic Greece
Persian Empire and Roman Republic were rised. Before that time, we have only a
long period of local Near Earstern city-states, nations and little empires. The farer
we go into past, we can actually to narrow down civilisation to mesopotamians,
jordans, nile's and maybe Halys vallies. The timeline of recorded history has only
4000 maybe 5000 years, but most of this time, it is only Near Eastern history.

In Persian Empire was living almost a half of mankind, the almost second half lived
in India and China. Rest of the Globe was more or less empty. Before that time, we
don't know anything about the rest of the world, because people didn't write or left
some recorded history about them. After that time, we have the next one thounsand
years about which we possesed only some informations about couple of Empires, and
that is all. Vaster history begins with fall of eastern part of Roman Empire. In Asia we
had only India (since times of Aśoka) and China (since time of Shihuangdi) when the
real history begins, whith some informations about deeper past.

As we can see, human history isn't very old. Some scientists are even
ready to cut out some "dark ages" in history of many countries, what
would radicaly do shorter global historical timeline. This is not so new
view on history, because in previous centuries similar view was shared
by for examle Jaen Harduin or Nicolas Morozov.

This is the landscape of the polls theme.

Formal recorded history this is c. 5000 years. I give to that twice as that,
counting centuries when humans coudn't write at all or their achievements
were lost in history, destroid by time, people or nature forces. Before that
we have no proofs for anything.

So my question is:

*Do you belive that human race exist:*

_- more than 10.000 years

- less than 10.000 years_



I am not talking about creation versus evolution.
I am not asking about Earth or universe.
*I am asking only about time and people.*

----------


## bicicleur

we have skelletons or bones
modern human was 200.000 years old in Africa
first modern humans were in SW Asia about 125.000 years ago : that was Eemian interglacial : not after last LGM but right after GM before LGM
modern human meat Neanderthal 80.000 years ago, modern human could not compete with Neanderthal in Europe and Central Asia
then modern human developped new tools : blade stone tools 50.000 years ago and then modern human expanded very quickly
so 40.000 years ago Neanderthal got extinct
during LGM many humans died, and after LGM new expansion started

----------


## LeBrok

The notion is so ridiculous that I'm closing this thread. I'm not deleting it, so others have opportunity to understand "logic" of Rethel. I doubt that even Johannes wants to be your friend now.

----------

